# Can't Open Microsoft-Related Web Pages: Is there a Virus/Bug?



## Amie (Jan 19, 2008)

Is Microsoft undergoing one of their nationwide viruses/bugs again? For some reason, I can't open any Microsoft-run (or related) Web pages (e.g., Hotmail.com, WindowsLive.com, Microsoft Office E-mail, etc.). All other Web pages are loading just fine and speedy. So, it must be on Microsoft's end, right?


----------



## Soulwar (Jan 19, 2008)

Just consider it a blessing in disguise...


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2008)

I wonder if it has anything to do with Microsoft pushing that Silverlight technology that they're touting as the "Adobe Flash Killer".  It's not a default yet on their web pages but they've been advertising it as an optional "feature."


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 20, 2008)

Amie said:


> Is Microsoft undergoing one of their nationwide viruses/bugs again? For some reason, I can't open any Microsoft-run (or related) Web pages (e.g., Hotmail.com, WindowsLive.com, Microsoft Office E-mail, etc.). All other Web pages are loading just fine and speedy. So, it must be on Microsoft's end, right?


You may have a local issue. The video on the WindowsLive website is in Adobe Flash format.


----------



## Amie (Feb 4, 2008)

Soulwar said:


> Just consider it a blessing in disguise...



LOL

Apparently, it was something on Microsoft's end, as I thought. I Googled it and, sure enough, there were tons of people all over the world who were having the same issue.

One can always rely on Microsoft to be unreliable.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 4, 2008)

If Apple's sites had gone down, we'd all have been speculating on what new, amazing product they were about to unveil any minute now.


----------



## Amie (Feb 6, 2008)

symphonix said:


> If Apple's sites had gone down, we'd all have been speculating on what new, amazing product they were about to unveil any minute now.



LOL ... yes!


----------

